
Catching Killers by Matching Tiny Marks on Bullets - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/16/us/bullets-police-evidence-nibin.html
======
ggm
_Once seen as crime scene detritus, bullets and ejected shell casings — which
have unique sets of scratches, grooves and dents — are recognized these days
as vital pieces of evidence._

I don't understand this. Checking guns for rifling marks has been a thing
since rifling. Seriously, when has it _not_ been routine to do scientific
analysis on crime scene shells and bullets?

~~~
masonic
It's a false narrative with the intention of forcing "microstamping" on
bullets and brass by the firearm itself.

